# python version(s)



## fernandel (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi!

There are many lang/python versions and some apps need 2.7 other 3.?. Do we need to have in /etc/make.conf default versions or is not important and ports-mgmt/portmaster for example, should pull a version which app need it, please?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

The default version is 3.6 but ports can request a specific version. So, as long as the port doesn't require a specific version it will default to 3.6. There is no need to set this explicitly in make.conf. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk.


----------

